# Gehört Kies in den Teich??



## sylvia810 (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Experten, 

also als ich gestern bei einem Teichspezialisten war, sagte mir dieser dass der Kies der sich in meinem Teich auf dem Boden befindet raus muss. In einem Koiteich muß man die schwarze Folie sehen können . Aber wie befestige ich dann meine Ränder die sind auch mit Kies belegt. Versuche mal ein paar Bilder mit anzuhängen. 

Danke 

Gruß 
Sylvia


----------



## bigpit12 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehört Kies in den Teich??*

huhu sylvia

willkommen hier bei uns 

völliger quatsch das der kies raus muss, meines erachtens.

jeder kann doch seinen teich gestalten wie er mag, der eine mit kies, der andere mit naturagard matten der andere garnicht. 
wobei garnicht nicht wirklich gut ist, da die folie durch die direkte sonneneinstrahlung porös wird und somit kürzer hält und undicht werden kann. 

lg pit

Ps: schicker teich


----------



## jora (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehört Kies in den Teich??*

Hallo Sylvia,

dein Spezialist hat dir den Rat sicherlich gegeben, da man Kies im Teich auf Dauer sehr schlecht sauber halten kann. Mit der Zeit setzen sich in den Zwischenräumen Kot und andere Sachen ab, die dann Anfangen zu verrotten.

Bin gerade am Umbauen und mein Teich wurde vor 3 Jahren von einem "Fachmann" erstellt. Habe sage und schreibe 5-6 cbm Kies raus geschippt. Das hat nicht nur widerlich gestunken sondern der Kies war auch teilweise schon kompl. schwarz. Sicher ein extremen Beispiel, da die Kiesschicht 30 cm und mehr dick war. Ist halt nach und nach von oben nach unten gerutscht.

Bei mir kommt auf keinen Fall mehr Kies in den Teich.
Wenn du PVC Folie hast würde ich diese im oberen Teil verkleiden. Z. B. mit den bereits genannten Ufermatten.


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehört Kies in den Teich??*

Hallo Sylvia.

Ich habe Dir mal drei mehr oder weniger ausführliche Links zum Thema rausgesucht:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19939
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6850
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16348

Hoffe, die helfen Dir weiter.


----------



## waterman (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehört Kies in den Teich??*

Hallo Sylvia,
ich habe in meinen Teich (6 Koi a 25-40 cm) vor einem Jahr Kies eingebracht und bereue es nicht. Die Fische gründeln gerne darin. Das Wasser ist klar, und ich finde, dass es natürlich und gut ausssieht.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Aristocat (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehört Kies in den Teich??*

Morgen Sylvia!
Ich denke, dass es beim Teich ähnlich ist, wie beim Aqarium. Einer steht auf den Bodengrund, der andere auf den Anderen Bodengrund. Ich habe auch Kies im Teich und meine Fischis mögen den auch gerne zum wühlen.
Leider hat Kies die Angewohnheit zu müffeln, wenn er irgendwo lange drin ist.
Lieben Gruß
Andrea
P.S.: Schicker Teich


----------



## sylvia810 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Gehört Kies in den Teich??*



jora schrieb:


> Hallo Sylvia,
> 
> dein Spezialist hat dir den Rat sicherlich gegeben, da man Kies im Teich auf Dauer sehr schlecht sauber halten kann. Mit der Zeit setzen sich in den Zwischenräumen Kot und andere Sachen ab, die dann Anfangen zu verrotten.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

ja das gleiche Problem hab ich auch. Bei uns wurde ein Loch gebuddelt an der tiefsten Stelle müssten es 1,70 m gewesen sein und nach und nach rutscht der blöde Kies so dass von meiner tiefen Stelle (worauf ich so stolz war) nicht mehr viel übrig ist. Also ich hab zwischen 20 und 25 cm Kies drin :evil. Meine Pflanzen rutschen immer tiefer runter. Jetzt hab ich mir überlegt dass ich den kompletten Teich leer mache und etwas Kies rausschippe einen Teil drin lasse und meine Pflanzen von der Teicherde befreie und in Granulat (Kein seramis ) einpflanze. So die Theorie. Nur wo lager ich meine ca 11000 Liter Wasser . Hab mich schon nach Intex Pools umgesehen aber die billigen fassen nicht viel max 4000 Liter (billig daher weil ich den eh nur einmal brauche). Kois fängt man glaube ich am besten wenn weniger Wasser drin ist (musste letztens zwei kriegen wg. Abstrich) War alles andere als einfach ich kam mir vor als wenn ich Flipper im Teich hätte, die springen über das Netz drüber. Ach so erwähnenswert wäre auch dass wir am 04.07 + 06.07 eine Behandlung mit FMC durchgeführt haben anschließend haben wir am 08.07. ca. 2000 Liter Wasser abgelassen. Aber so richtig raus ist der Parasit nicht denn die schubbeln sich immer noch etwas (zwar nicht mehr so stark aber doch schon noch) oder ist das normal? Ach ja unsere Filteranlage bauen wir auch grade (2 x 300 l Regentonnen) in die erste wollte ich unten 20 Bürsten aufstellen (wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Black Knight und normaler blauer Bürsten?) und darauf eine Japanmatte (3,8 cm dick) darauf noch ein paar Filterwürfel mittelgrob darauf dann 10 liter Zeolith und wieder eine Japanmatte. Oder sollte die Reihenfolge anders sein bzw. sollte ich etwas nicht verwenden oder durch anderes ersetzen? Ich hab schon überlegt die Filterwürfel durch Lava zu ersetzen aber das wird wohl gewichtstechnisch nicht klappen oder? In die zweite Tonne wollte ich dann ein starkes Sauerstoffgerät rein hängen und Kaldnes K1 sprudeln lassen oder gibt es eine gute Alternative zu Kaldnes K 1? Wie kann ich meine Theorie in die Praxis umsetzen. 

Gruß
Sylvia


----------

